# Porsche 993 carrera s enhancement & Zaino detail - Beau Technique



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

I could not wait for this one to come quick enough. Always been a childhood favourite of mine. Client had seen what could be achieved through long efforts and was wanting such service to revive his pride and joy. Due to teh vehicle being driven at the very least four times a week, enhancement was the choice but with a nice glossy and durable twist...









































































Out with the billberry, C qaurtz 2 finger mitt, ez detail brush and Valetpro brush...


























Rinsed and foamed with some pH neutral foamy goodness...










Washed usual method and rinsed ready for Iron x...










Iron x at work...










De-tarred, clayed, final rinse and dried with Uber towels and blow dryer. Taped up and on with teh select comination of 3M yellow pad and my favourite polish...



















With some nice results under the sun gun...



















Geoff meanwhile tackled the wheels with rimwax...










And tyres with fk anti static dressing...










Rear lights were taken out to de-gunk behind them as this is a typical trap for the grime...



















Nice and fresh...



















All trim / arches / doorshuts / glass etc was treated and interior had a quick vac for good measure.

Then some science fun with the zfx and Z2...










After 2 coats of flash cured Z2 and 3 coats of Z8 grande finale the fruits of our hard labours were enjoyable...








































































































































































An enjoyable time had by all. One very delighted customer and a colleague wanting his car doing after seeing a picture of the finished article. Thanks for taking the time to look at another adventure by Beau Technique.










Keep it shiny:thumb:​


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

A proper Porsche looking proper clean init ..

Nice work Scott, do the lights just pop out, or it it a tool and cut knuckles job..


----------



## B&B Autostyle (Apr 4, 2010)

Very nice. Last of the air cooled 911s?


----------



## BRUNBERG (Oct 21, 2010)

Fantastic turnaround mate, job well done


----------



## Ste T (Jul 17, 2008)

job well done, young jedi


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Cracking work Scott


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Nice work matey, cracking finish!!!


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

Very very nice - car and finish :thumb:


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

Very Nice Bond ....... n so says the missus


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Fantastic work buddy.


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

very nice work  how u finding rimwax?


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

dooka said:


> A proper Porsche looking proper clean init ..
> 
> Nice work Scott, do the lights just pop out, or it it a tool and cut knuckles job..


 Small screw located on road side of the light units Rob. Client pointed out that they attract dirt so off them come:thumb:



B&B Autostyle said:


> Very nice. Last of the air cooled 911s?


Not 100% sure bud. Either way it was a little peach.



BRUNBERG said:


> Fantastic turnaround mate, job well done





20RSport said:


> job well done, young jedi





butler2.8i said:


> Cracking work Scott





slrestoration said:


> Nice work matey, cracking finish!!!





yetizone said:


> Very very nice - car and finish :thumb:





Reflectology said:


> Very Nice Bond ....... n so says the missus


Glad you both like it



DMH-01 said:


> Fantastic work buddy.





-tom- said:


> very nice work  how u finding rimwax?


Had it some time now and use it frequently. It lasts a long time but isnt one to be left curing as it welds itself on if your not carefull. Nice product and the smell is Moorish.

Cheers for all the wonderfull comments all. Always most appreciated and humbling:thumb:


----------



## Norman (Sep 5, 2006)

B&B Autostyle said:


> Very nice. Last of the air cooled 911s?


Yes it is, and it is an "S" which means it is the turbo bodyshell, and the most valuable "normal" 911 (ie not a Turbo, or an RS).

Cracking job!


----------



## autoaesthetica (May 13, 2011)

Bout time some FK108 get some love. Great work on the 993 Scott, a favorite porka to many as well!


----------



## NL-J (Jun 14, 2008)

Great work:thumb: That's one really nice 993 too!


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Norman said:


> Yes it is, and it is an "S" which means it is the turbo bodyshell, and the most valuable "normal" 911 (ie not a Turbo, or an RS).
> 
> Cracking job!





autoaesthetica said:


> Bout time some FK108 get some love. Great work on the 993 Scott, a favorite porka to many as well!


I use it a lot. Very underrated and a right little cracker of a product.



NL-J said:


> Great work:thumb: That's one really nice 993 too!


Cheers folks.


----------



## MellowYellow (Oct 20, 2009)

Nice job Scott! How you getting on with the sun gun?


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Looks great..


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Lovely work...

No Z6??? any reason?

:thumb:


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

MellowYellow said:


> Nice job Scott! How you getting on with the sun gun?


Working perfectly and does a sterling job bud.:thumb:



tonyy said:


> Looks great..


Cheers.



The Cueball said:


> Lovely work...
> 
> No Z6??? any reason?
> 
> :thumb:


Thanks. Never seen any benefit where with Z8 your adding protection and gloss.


----------



## gavin davies (Apr 29, 2009)

top job


----------



## riles (Jan 27, 2011)

fantastic work


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

gavin davies said:


> top job





riles said:


> fantastic work


Cheers both.:thumb:


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Lovely job mate :thumb:


----------



## Leodhasach (Sep 15, 2008)

Really nice, it's not easy to make silver stand out like that! Lovely 993 as well, I do like them... :thumb:


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

Nice work indeed, beautiful finish :thumb:


----------



## CleanDetail (Mar 7, 2009)

Nice work dude. Awesome example of a Porsche too


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Clark @ PB said:


> Lovely job mate :thumb:





Leodhasach said:


> Really nice, it's not easy to make silver stand out like that! Lovely 993 as well, I do like them... :thumb:





Mr Face said:


> Nice work indeed, beautiful finish :thumb:





Nick_CD said:


> Nice work dude. Awesome example of a Porsche too


Why thankyou kind sirs. It was a little gem. Really enjoyed the car and having the pleasure of working on it.


----------



## The_Bouncer (Nov 24, 2010)

Scott, brilliant job, loves those old cars, looks a minter.

and this photo...









Wow, love it.

:thumb:


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

The_Bouncer said:


> Scott, brilliant job, loves those old cars, looks a minter.
> 
> and this photo...
> 
> ...


Why thank you Mr Bouncer sir.:thumb:


----------

